# Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?



## CPU-GPU (18. Oktober 2010)

*Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Wie ihr sicher mitbekommen habt, ist zur Zeit eine heftige Debatte über das Thema "Fachleute aus dem Ausland". Viele Firmen wollen, dass es unkomplizierter wird, Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland zu holen. Jetzt ist eure Meinung gefragt, was haltet ihr davon? 
Ich persönlich finde das eine ziemliche sauerei, man sollte besser das Bildungssystem in Deutschland verbessern, dass die deutschen Unternehmer auch deutsche Fachkräfte einstellen zur Verfügung haben. 

Was ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Kaktus (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Tja, nur das Bildungssystem zu verbessern dauert eben. Was sollen die Firmen bis dahin machen wenn sie hier das entsprechende Personal nicht finden? Dann gehen sie eben wo anders hin. 

Ich bin nicht dafür Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland zu holen, aktuell lässt sich dies aber auch nicht wirklich vermeiden. Beides mus geschehen... Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland um das derzeitige Nachfrageloch zu stopfen und das Schulsystem muss generell mal verändert und verbessert werden.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Seh ich genauso wie Kaktus, wobei ich allgemein keinen Groll gegen Ausländer hege.


----------



## Kaktus (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Hat ja nichts mit "gegen Ausländer" zu tun. Eigentlich traurig das man nicht mal sagen darf "Bitte keine mehr rein, wir sind voll". Das hat ja nichts mit Ausländerhass zu tun sondern ist leider einfach Fakt. 

Wir haben so schon zu wenig Arbeitsplätze... aber wenn noch Firmen abwandern die hier keine Fachkräfte finden, wird es noch schlimmer. Dann lieber noch ein paar rein die die Firmen hier halten. Denn solche Firmen beschäftigen ja nicht nur Fachkräfte sondern brauchen auch Personal das sich sicherlich auch hier finden lässt.


----------



## Miezekatze (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Ich persönlich halte nichts davon, wir haben so schon die ganzen Ausländer reingeholt, weil wir Deutschen uns öfter mal zu fein für alles sind z.B. Feldarbeit... da halten immer Ausländer für her, ich hab noch keine Feldarbeiter gesehen die Deutsch waren, außer vllt der Bauer und ich kenn nicht mal einen Gemüseladen wo kein Türke arbeitet....

In einigen Dingen muss ich sagen, hab ich schon ein Groll gegen Ausländer... soviel kommen hier her sprechen ihr ganzes Leben lang in Deutschland nicht ein Wort deutsch, bilden Ghettos und leben auf den Kosten unseres Staates... bei uns gibts ja schön Kindergeld für die 6 Kinder die die meisten Familien haben...

Ich bin nicht generell ausländerfeindlich, denn ich kenne genug, die auch was machen für ihr Leben ihre Bildung und Arbeit.... aber soviel tun das nicht leben auf unseren Kosten.... wir hätten soviel freie Stellen wenn ich Deutschland nur Deutsche wären...

Wenn die Auslandsarbeiter wirklich nur für Arbeit kommen würden, die wir nicht machen wollen o.ä. und dann wieder gehen würden... wär das ja ok aber das tun sie nicht. Die Mehrheit findet irgend ein Kerl der sie heiratet oder sonst was, dass sie hier bleiben können... 

Wir haben nicht so sehr für unser soziales System geschufftet, damit andere davon profetieren, ganz ehrlich...


----------



## Kaktus (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

@Miezekatze
Was hat deine Aussage über generellen Ausländerzuwachs mit der Thematik zu tun? Es geht hier darum das Firmen keine Fachkräfte in Deutschland finden die das leisten was sie erwarten. Im Ausland aber schon. Sollen die Firmen jetzt auswandern weil sie keine Fachkräfte rein holen dürfen? Also noch mehr Arbeitslosigkeit weil dann auch noch ganz andere Jobs flöten gehen? Man sollte mal ein bisschen mehr nachdenken und nicht wieder die allgemeine Litanei herunter rasseln.


----------



## Miezekatze (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Ja sry habs grad gerafft, dass ichs dezent verfehlt hab^^ 

Mhhh, natürlich sollen die Firmen nicht auswandern, aber das wollen sie doch hauptsächlich nur, weil wir denen viel zu teuer sind in den Unterhaltungskosten... sie wollen alles nur noch billiger haben und nehmen dafür auch gerne schlechtere Qualität in Kauf, sieht man ja auch an den ganzen Euroläden, wirkliche Qualität ist das nicht, alles aus dem Ausland überall liest man Made in China oder Taiwan

Und Deutschland steht eigtl für gute Qualtität, wir sind immer noch sehr gefragt im Ausland... wir haben so hoche Standards, wo findet man bessere Fachkräfte im Ausland als hier bei uns? Deutsche Fachkräfte sieht man überall gerne, oder hat sich das geändert? 

Ich versteh manchmal nicht warum die Firmen uns Arbeiter so nieder machen.... außer wenn ich wieder diese ganzen Idioten im Fernsehn sehe die bei "Was willst du mal werden?" die Antwort "Arbeitslos" geben...

Besser getroffen, Kaktus?


----------



## Kaktus (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Zumindest diesmal das Thema getroffen 

Man müsste erst mal wissen was für Fachkräfte genau fehlen. Im Handwerk sicherlich nicht. Denke eher es geht um den IT Bereich und da stehen wir wirklich schlecht da. Aus meiner Familie arbeiten einige im IT Bereich und die meinen das viele vo Den Schulen hier kommen, die tollsten Bewertungen haben und dann dumm wie Stroh sind. Es fehlt an Wissen an allen Ecken und Enden. Und das Wissen ist meist völlig veraltet. 

und hier wird ja schon lange geschrien das Fachkräfte fehlen. Und hier steht Deutschland schlichtweg sehe sehr schlecht im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern da. In der Produktion brauchen wir sicherlich nicht noch mehr Fachkräfte, da sind wir ausgelastet. 

Sollte man mal differenzierter betrachten.


----------



## Master Shake (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Erstens koennen EU-Buerger hier leben und arbeiten, wenn sie das wuenschen. Da kann keiner etwas dagegen sagen. Darueber hinaus steht es den Firmen frei, Fachkraefte aus dem Ausland anzuwerben, wenn Deutsche diese Stellen nicht besetzen koennen. 

Abgesehen davon wird es sehr schwer, das Bildungssystem auf Vordermann zu bringen, es sei denn SPD, Gruene und Gewerkschaften halten sich da raus. Gesamtschulen sind der groesste Bildungskiller ueberhaupt. 

Und die Gewerkschaften fordenr immer lautstark, ohne Ruecksicht darauf, ob die Forderungen sinnvoll oder erfuellbar sind. 

Ich persoenlich habe nichts gegen Fachkraefte aus dem Ausland, immerhn bin ich selbst Kanadier.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Wie wäre es, wenn man erst mal die Millionen Ausländer und Deutsche, die schon hier sind, ausbildet? Seit Jahren hört man "Fachkräftemangel" von der Wirtschaft, in diesen Jahren hätte man schon einige Leute in die Ausbildung, Weiterbildung, an die Uni oder die FH schicken können. Trotz Ehrenrunde wären die jetzt schon fertig weiter-/ausgebildet. 500000 Menschen Netto-Zuwanderung jährlich wie es der DIW fordert ist aber natürlich der einfachere Weg. So hat man auch gleich eine schön hohe Sockelarbeitslosigkeit, sodass sich die Arbeitgeber die Arbeitnehmer aussuchen können und nicht umgekehrt. Durch eine _alternativlose _ Netto-Zuwanderung von 500000 Menschen jährlich könnten dann später auch _alternativlose _neoliberale Reformen begründet werden.


----------



## Master Shake (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

@M_Clear_S

Es gibt zu viele, die schaffen noch nicht mal die Sonderschule, andere lassen es sich auf Staatskosten gut gehen. Je sozialer der Staat, desto geringer die Bereitschaft, aktiv zu werden. Der Staat sollte denen helfen, die sich nicht selber helfen koennen, nicht die Faulheit und Antriebslosigkeit subventionieren. 

Die vom DIW geforderte Zuwanderung ist eine Notloesung, weil die erforderlichen Kraefte nicht einfach hergezaubert werden koennen.

So, ich geh' jetzt ins Bett, muss morgen frueh raus...


----------



## derP4computer (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> So hat man auch gleich eine schön hohe Sockelarbeitslosigkeit, sodass sich die Arbeitgeber die Arbeitnehmer aussuchen können und nicht umgekehrt.


Das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf.
Endlich mal einer der sagt was los ist in diesem Staat.
Wer das noch nicht erkannt hat, "*jeder, aber auch jeder, soll/ist ersetzbar sein*", ................. selbst mit _magna cum laude.!
_Der kann dieses Land am "fäkal emotional", Biep, Biep, Biep, ......... soll auswandern. W.. damit.


----------



## JePe (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Um aus dem Ausland geholte Fachkraefte mache ich mir vergleichsweise wenig Sorgen - die bieten ihre Haut fuer gutes Geld andernorts feil.

Heikler finde ich andere Ansaetze, die derzeit aus Berlin zu hoeren sind. Da sollen etwa die Anerkennung auslaendischer Abschluesse vereinfacht werden: nach Scheinehen und aus Gefaelligkeit ausgestellten Fuehrerscheinen koennten nun getuerkte  Diplome anstehen. Auf diese Weise liesse sich der Anteil der gering bis gar nicht qualifizierten auf dem Papier signifikant verringern - das eigentliche Problem bliebe hingegen bestehen.

Und dann soll auch noch die Mindestverdienstgrenze fuer einen dauerhaften Aufenthalt von heute € 66.000 auf € 40.000 gesenkt werden. Das ist nicht nur offenkundiger Bloedsinn -wer mit 66T nicht ins Land gekoedert werden konnte, wird fuer 40T auch nicht kommen-, es ist auch ziemlich durchsichtig: weil es das Einkommensniveau der qualifizierten Arbeitnehmer aushoehlen soll.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Hat ja nichts mit "gegen Ausländer" zu tun. Eigentlich traurig das man nicht mal sagen darf "Bitte keine mehr rein, wir sind voll". Das hat ja nichts mit Ausländerhass zu tun sondern ist leider einfach Fakt.
> 
> Wir haben so schon zu wenig Arbeitsplätze... aber wenn noch Firmen abwandern die hier keine Fachkräfte finden, wird es noch schlimmer. Dann lieber noch ein paar rein die die Firmen hier halten. Denn solche Firmen beschäftigen ja nicht nur Fachkräfte sondern brauchen auch Personal das sich sicherlich auch hier finden lässt.



Naja vllt sind wir ja voll...aber mit den Falschen.
Da können die Ausländer die schon in zweiter oder dritter Generation hier leben allerdings auch nicht und ich finde man sollte die jetzt nicht dafür fürs Loch schieben das sie hier geboren wurden.


----------



## DOTL (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Man müsste erst mal wissen was für Fachkräfte genau fehlen. Im Handwerk sicherlich nicht. Denke eher es geht um den IT Bereich und da stehen wir wirklich schlecht da.


 
Jup. Der Fachkräftemangel bezieht sich in erster Linie auf Ingenieursberufe (in erster Linie Elektrotechnik) sowie auf die IT-Industrie. Dabei gilt dies in erster Linie für Jobpositionen mit einem Jahresbruttogehalt von mehr als 50.000 Euro. 
Da es für Firmen relativ schwer ist, Arbeitnehmer aus dem Ausland zu gewinnen, kamen auch Vorschläge die Mindestverdiensthöhe von gegenwärtig 66.000 auf 40.000 herunterzusetzen. Dadurch könnte man potenziell auch auf eine größeren Pool an Bewerbern zurückgreifen.

Letztlich spielen viele verschiedene Faktoren mit. Zudem ist der aktuelle Fachkräftemangel wohl auch mit Fehlern aus der Vergangenheit zu begründen. Nur kann man das nicht innerhalb einer kurzen Zeit wieder ausgleichen. Wenn, dann müsste man eine nachhaltige Lösung finden und diese sind meist viel komplexer, als dass es hierfür eine pauschale oder gar populistische Antwort geben könnte.

EDIT:

Hier noch ein paar Zahlen:



> *Wie viele Fachkräfte kommen derzeit ins Land?*
> Aus Staaten von außerhalb der EU sind es weniger als 20.000, davon waren im vergangenen Jahr gerade einmal 311 Hochqualifizierte, also beispielsweise Spitzenmanager mit einem Jahresgehalt von mehr als 66.000 Euro oder Professoren. Weniger genaue Zahlen gibt es zu den zugewanderten Fachkräften aus EU-Staaten, weil Unionsbürger - mit Ausnahme der neuen Beitrittsländer wie Polen oder Rumänien - ohne Genehmigung eine Stelle annehmen können. Klar ist allerdings, dass kaum noch jemand aus EU-Ländern nach Deutschland zieht. Im Jahr 2008 kamen unter dem Strich nur gut 9500 Menschen. Experten halten diese Zahlen für viel zu niedrig; der Chef des Deutschen Instituts für Wirtschaftsforschung (DIW), Klaus Zimmermann, fordert, jedes Jahr 500.000 Fachleute ins Land zu holen.
> 
> http://sueddeutsche.de/politik/integrations-debatte-eine-million-verweigerer-1.1013383


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Wie ihr sicher mitbekommen habt, ist zur Zeit eine heftige Debatte über das Thema "Fachleute aus dem Ausland". Viele Firmen wollen, dass es unkomplizierter wird, Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland zu holen. Jetzt ist eure Meinung gefragt, was haltet ihr davon?
> Ich persönlich finde das eine ziemliche sauerei, man sollte besser das Bildungssystem in Deutschland verbessern, dass die deutschen Unternehmer auch deutsche Fachkräfte einstellen zur Verfügung haben.
> 
> Was ist eure Meinung dazu?



Da bin ich ausnahmsweise mal ähnlicher Meinung:

Es kann nicht sein, das alle naslang die Politik die Fehler der Wirtschaft ausbessern muss. Wir haben heute eine riesen Diskussionsdebatte eine ganze Menge Probleme, weil die Wirtschaft in den 50ern und 60ern billige Arbeitskräfte wollte. In den 90ern wollte sie "Computerinder", die mitlerweile z.T. auf der Straße sitzen. Mir ist ziemlich egal, was sie jetzt wollen - aber entweder wenn sie es sich nicht selbst ausbilden wollen, dann würde ich ihnen erstmal die alten staatlichen Maßnahmen in Rechnung stellen.
Es gäbe da z.B. Bedarf an nachträglichen Integrationsprogrammen für eine mittlerweile 6 bis 7 stellige Zahl von Menschen, die man irgendwann mal in billigen Wohngethos endgelagert hat...

Und bitte keine Kommentare zum schlechten Bildungsstand der deutschen Schüler, die man ja gar nicht ausbilden könnte:
Jeder Unternehmer ist herzlich willkommen, seinen Anteil zu einer 50-100%igen Erhöhrung des Bildungsetats beizutragen, damit Klassengrößen wieder auf ein Maß reduziert werden können, das nachweislich (siehe deutsche Privatschulen, siehe diverse skandinavische Beispiele) eine effektive Förderung ermöglicht.

Solange man seitens der Wirtschaft ein Parallelsystem von staatlichem Sozial- und Bildungssystem und Wirtschaft sieht, wobei letztere nicht mal an den Kosten ersteren beteiligt sein soll, braucht man sich auch nicht zu wundern, wenn man eben nicht Teil des Sozial- und Bildungssystem ist und nicht ständig auf dessen Vorteile Zugriff hat.



JePe schrieb:


> Heikler finde ich andere Ansaetze, die derzeit aus Berlin zu hoeren sind. Da sollen etwa die Anerkennung auslaendischer Abschluesse vereinfacht werden: nach Scheinehen und aus Gefaelligkeit ausgestellten Fuehrerscheinen koennten nun getuerkte  Diplome anstehen. Auf diese Weise liesse sich der Anteil der gering bis gar nicht qualifizierten auf dem Papier signifikant verringern - das eigentliche Problem bliebe hingegen bestehen.



Da müsste man die konkrete Umsetzung abwarten. Eine Gleichsetzung mit deutschen Abschlüssen oder eine Akzeptanz ohne Prüfung sind sicherlich der falsche Weg.
Es ist aber ein bekanntes Problem (auch z.B. für Integration - warum sollte man eine Kultur anerkennen, die sich weigert, auch nur die eigenen Urkunden anzugucken?), dass rechtmäßige ausländische Ausbildungen nicht anerkannt werden, weil sie nicht ganz den deutschen entsprechen.
Fiktives, erfundenes Beispiel: Einem iranischen Ingenieur fehlen aufgrund seiner 6 Monate küzeren Ausbildung minimale theoretische Kenntnisse im Vergleich zu einem deutschen Ingenieur am Ende seiner Ausbildung. (die er ggf. noch vollständig durch mehrjährige Berufserfahrung kompensieren kann). Er wäre für sämtliche Aufgaben geeignet, mit denen der deutsche in seinen ersten 10-20 Berufsjahren betraut wird. Aber: Da im deutschen System nur ein "Ingenieur" nach deutscher Definition einer Ingenieurstätigkeit nachgehen darf, arbeitet er als U-Bahnfahrer. Verschwendung von Kompetenz wegen Bürokratie.

P.S.:
Studienabschlüsse auf Universitätsniveau werden ironischerweise vom Staat problemlos anerkannt, obwohl da ziemlich oft ziemlich deutlich und allgemein bekannt ist, dass man bei vielen Ländern froh sein kann, wenn ein dortiger Bachelor die Kenntnisse eines deutschen Abiturienten voll abdeckt. Aber: Weil die Abschlüsse den gleichen Namen tragen und in vergleichbarer Zeit erlangt wurden, gelten sie als gleichwertig. Ein Hoch auf die Bürokratie.



> Und dann soll auch noch die Mindestverdienstgrenze fuer einen dauerhaften Aufenthalt von heute € 66.000 auf € 40.000 gesenkt werden. Das ist nicht nur offenkundiger Bloedsinn -wer mit 66T nicht ins Land gekoedert werden konnte, wird fuer 40T auch nicht kommen-, es ist auch ziemlich durchsichtig: weil es das Einkommensniveau der qualifizierten Arbeitnehmer aushoehlen soll.



Glaubst du, die deutsche Wirtschaftslobby stellt solche Forderungen, weil es gar keine deutschen Fachkräfte gäbe?
Nö. Das Problem ist, dass diese (mangels Ausbildungsmöglichkeiten) selten und teuer sind. Und international nachgefragt. Für die, die es über die ganze Integrationsdebatte verpasst haben: Deutschland ist mitlerweile sogar netto Auswanderungsland. Und die, die da gehen, sind hochqualifizierte Fachkräfte, denen im Ausland einfach mehr geboten wird, weil die deutsche Ausbildung z.T. einen sehr guten Ruf genießt. Lösungsansatz der Wirtschaft: Dann nehmen wir halt die billigen Fachkräfte aus Osteuropa und 2. Weltstaaten. Hauptsache keinen Cent mehr bezahlen.
(an der Lösung der Ursache arbeitet die Politik aber bereits. Dank Bachelor/Master, Studiengebühren und Stellung von Parteiinteressen über Bildung&Forschung dürfte sich der zu gute Ruf mittelfristig erledigt haben, vielleicht bleiben dann wieder genug Fachkräfte hier. Dann können die importierten auch vorurteilsgerecht aufs Arbeitsamt verlagert werden  )


----------



## ThoR65 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Also ich würde nicht grade dem deutschen Bildungssystem die Schuld an der Miesere geben. Vielmehr liegt das Problem in den Zeiten *nach* der Bildung. Wer bitte schön will nach erfolgreichen Schulabschluss, der danach erfolgreich abgeschlossenen Berufsausbildung mit evtl. Weiterqulifizierung in irgendeiner Zeitarbeitsfirma für schlappe 10€ Brutto schufften? Zumal man dann im eingesetzten Betrieb noch unterhalb eines Auzubildenden im 1.Lehrjahr steht. Sorry, mit solchen Aussichten kann man auch einen "ach und krach" Schulabschluss hinlegen. Berufsausbildung? Brauch ich nicht. Als Hilfsarbeiter in einer Zeitarbeitsfirma verdiene ich ausreichend viel. 
Und ja, die deutschen Arbeitgeber haben eine tolle "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität entwickelt. 
Ok, ruyven hats schon erwähnt. Als qualifizierte Fachkraft sehe ich zu, dass ich mich auf dem ausserdeutschen Arbeitsmarkt austobe. Dort wird meine berufliche Qulifizierung entsprechend Honoriert. Und wenn ich dann eines Tages der vielen Reiserei müde bin kann ich mich zum Ausklang meines Berufslebens den Sprungbrettinsneuearbeitsleben Firmen (sprich Leiharbeit) widmen. Nur freude werden *die *sich mit Sicherheit nicht an mir haben.



mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Z3NDO (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Ich finde man sollte erstmal die eigenen Leute hier ausbilden. Und wenn dann immer noch Fachkräfte fehlen dann muss man ihnen hier in Deutschland schon eine ganze Menge bieten das die überhaupt hierher kommen. 

In anderen Staaten bekommen "Fachkräfte" Hilfe bei Behördengängen,Wohnungen etc. Das müsste hier erstmal komplett aufgebaut werden. Ich meine wo bekommt man ein 2-3 Monaten 5.000 (nicht realistisch,ich weiß) Übersetzer her,die die deutsche Sprache und auch noch indisch,türkisch,spanisch sprechen....
Wenn man wirklich nach "Fachkräften" sucht sollte man diese auch speziell unterstützen damit sie auch langfristig hier bleiben.


----------



## Shi (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

[x] gut, und man sollte nicht selektieren wer rein darf und wer nicht. Wieso sollte nicht jeder leben sollen wo er will? Wieso gibt es überhaupt so etwas dummes wie Länder und Nationalismus? Ich kann überhaupt nicht verstehen warum alle so stolz auf Deutschland sind, dämlicher Patriotismus! Wenn man sonst nix hat worauf man stolz sein kann...
Und außerdem gehört der Islam zu Deutschland, der Islam ist in der ganzen Welt verbreitet, das ist auch gut so! Wenn auch nur ein Muslim in Deutschland lebt gehört der Islam zu Deutschland, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Länder gibt es, um Unterschiede zu stabilisieren. Einige nehmen das auch für Nationalstolz, aber ganz praktisch solltest du "Lebensqualität" im Auge behalten.
Gänzlich ohne Grenzen können sich nach belieben globale Ausgleichsströme entwickeln. D.h. nach einer gewissen Phase des reinen Chaos und bergabs wären wir bei weltweit vergleichbaren Verhältnissen, ein bißchen unter dem heutigen Durchschnitt angelangt.
Ich denke, ich brauche nicht weiter ausführen, wo das arithmetrische Mittel zwischen Deutschland und der restlichen Welt in Punkten wie Sicherheit, Ernährung, Arbeitsschutz, medizinischer Versorgung,.... aussieht.


----------



## MomentInTime (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland sind ein Armutszeugnis für unser Bildungssystem; erst recht in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass wir ein 82 Millionen Menschen umfassendes Volk sind.


----------



## DOTL (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Studienabschlüsse auf Universitätsniveau werden ironischerweise vom Staat problemlos anerkannt, obwohl da ziemlich oft ziemlich deutlich und allgemein bekannt ist, dass man bei vielen Ländern froh sein kann, wenn ein dortiger Bachelor die Kenntnisse eines deutschen Abiturienten voll abdeckt. Aber: Weil die Abschlüsse den gleichen Namen tragen und in vergleichbarer Zeit erlangt wurden, gelten sie als gleichwertig. Ein Hoch auf die Bürokratie.


 
Ich weiß nicht wie du auf diese Pauschalisierung kommt, doch so ganz stimmt deine Aussage nicht.
Es gibt in der Tat auch bei der Anerkennung von ausländischen Abschlüssen in Deutschland deutliche Unterschiede. Im Gegenzug dazu kannst du auch im Ausland mit deinem deutschen Hochschulabschluss arbeiten bzw. weiterstudieren, sofern du das möchtest. Durch internationale Abkommen ist es möglich, dass angelsächsische Abschlüsse hierzulande anerkannt werden können. Auch haben die Bologna-Reformen eine EU-weite Anerkennung vereinfacht, aber nicht gänzlich möglich gemacht. Es gibt in der Tat noch etliche EU Länder, deren Hochschulwesen in Deutschland nicht eindeutig anerkannt werden. Dazu zählen z.B. einige osteuropäische Staaten sowie im Speziellen für Rumänien oder Bulgarien.
Ebenso wenig kannst du als Rumäne, obwohl dieses Land nun der EU angehört, problemlos in Deutschland arbeiten.

Die Bürokratie hast du bereits angesprochen. Mittlerweile gelten zumindest bundesweit einheitliche Einbürgerungsregelungen. Das war vor etlichen Jahren noch nicht so.
Möchte hingegen eine hiesige Firma einen ausländischen Bewerber einstellen, dann muss die Bundesagentur erst prüfen, ob es nicht doch einen Deutschen mit ähnlicher Qualifikation gibt, der für diese Stelle gleich oder besser geeignet wäre. Erst wenn diese Prüfung abgeschlossen ist, kann überhaupt die nächste bürokratische Instanz eingegangen werden. Jenes liegt auch daran, weil eben verschiedene Behörden unabhängig von einander bei diesem Prozess involviert werden.
In den USA z.B. benötigst du einen unterschriebenen Arbeitsvertrag sowie einen Immigrationsbeleg, welchen du von der Firma erhälst und dann bei der Botschaft für dein Visum (für die Arbeits- und Bleibegenehmigung) einreichen kannst. Sobald aber die Firma das "Go" gegeben hat, dann kannst du auch dort wohnen und arbeiten. In Deutschland ist das eben nicht so. Hier wird dieser Prozess um Längen verzögert und erschwert.

Insofern kann man die ganzen Prozesse in verschiedenen Ländern auch schwer miteinander vergleichen. Letztlich stimmt es aber nicht, dass ein Zuzug in Deutschland so einfach möglich ist.

Was den gegenwärtigen Fachkräftemangel angeht, so muss man diesen auch sehr differenziert betrachten. Schaut man die Daten der IAB an, dann wird man zum einen nur einen sehr beschränkten Mangel in bestimmten Bereichen finden. Gegenwärtig werden in einigen Bereichen IT-Fachleute, Ingenieure sowie auch Erzieher gesucht. Nur, die gegenwärtige Situation ist gar nicht so dramatisch, wie man so manchen Medien glauben sollte. Stattdessen sehen dagegen die Zukunftsprognosen etwas anders aus. Durch den demografischen Wandel werden in Deutschland in den nächsten 10 Jahren Fachkräfte fehlen. Sicherlich ist das auch mit Fehlern in der Bildung in den vergangenen Jahren zu begründen. Letztlich muss man sich nur überlegen, wie man diese Fehler nun wieder ausgleichen kann. Ob die Zuwanderung eine Lösung ist, ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht mit einem plumpen Ja oder Nein zu beantworten. 
Weiter oben wurde das Anerkennen von Studienabschlüssen angesprochen. Es geht bei den aktuellen Diskussionen nicht darum, sämtliche ausländischen Abschlüsse anzuerkennen. Stattdessen wird überlegt, ob man den ca. 300.000 ausländischen Fachkräften in D eine leichte Anerkennung ihrer Abschlüsse ermöglicht. Das soll aber nicht pauschal sondern per Einzelfall entschieden werden, um eben auch Rücksicht auf bestimmte geschützte Berufe zu nehmen (z.B. Mediziner). Möglicherweise ist das auch eine Idee, um kurzfristig oder mittelfristig eine Lösung zu finden.

Aber wie gesagt, ich glaube das Ganze ist deutlich komplexer als es in den Medien dargestellt wird. Zugleich stillisieren Medien auch gerne einzelne Faktoren oder neigen zur Dramatisierung.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Studienabschlüsse auf Universitätsniveau werden ironischerweise vom Staat problemlos anerkannt




das ist definitiv falsch.

zum thema:
wie so oft sehe ich das problem nicht: wenn ein"ausländer" hier arbeiten möchte und einen job bekommt, wieso sollte er das denn nicht dürfen (übrigens egal ob fachkraft oder nicht)?


----------



## Sash (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

wie war das in neuseeland zb? da muß eine firma nachweisen das sie im land selber keine entsprechende fachkraft gefunden haben und erst dann darf sie einen ausländer einstellen. so sollte das hier auch sein, und nicht einfach alle rein und schauen was passiert. zudem haben wir genug menschen hier die mit entsprechenden weiterbildungen usw ausgebildet werden könnten. kostet halt nur was..


----------



## DOTL (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



Sash schrieb:


> wie war das in neuseeland zb? da muß eine firma nachweisen das sie im land selber keine entsprechende fachkraft gefunden haben und erst dann darf sie einen ausländer einstellen. so sollte das hier auch sein, und nicht einfach alle rein und schauen was passiert. zudem haben wir genug menschen hier die mit entsprechenden weiterbildungen usw ausgebildet werden könnten. kostet halt nur was..


 
Ich liebe dieses Stammtischniveau...

Denn, auch in Deutschland muss nachgewiesen werden, dass es keinen einheimischen Bewerber mit gleicher bzw. passender Qualifikation gibt bevor ein Ausländer eingestellt wird. Um diese Prüfung kümmert sich in Deutschland die Bundesagentur. So wie du es darstellst ist es in der Tat nicht.


----------



## Sash (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

nicht ganz, denn an sich kann hier fast jeder rein. in neuseeland oder australien nicht. selbst die politiker sagen zb zu den türken ihr seit hier willkommen..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



DOTL schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie du auf diese Pauschalisierung kommt, doch so ganz stimmt deine Aussage nicht.



Ich weiß nicht genau, wie es mit der praktischen Anerkennung der Abschlüsse in der Arbeitswelt aussieht, aber ich weiß, wie es mit der formellen Anerkennung im Studienwesen aussieht (was staatlichen Regelungen deutlich eher ähneln dürfte, als ersteres). Da ist es so, dass es rechtlich nicht möglich ist (zumindest nicht in SH, als die Studienordnungen vor ein paar Jahren finalisiert wurden), Bewerber auf einen Master-Studienplatz mit z.B. einem südafrikanischen Bachelor pauschal zurückzuweisen oder auch nur allgemein deren Note anders zu bewerten, als die eines z.B. deutschen Bewerbers. Statt dessen muss im Einzelfall überprüft werden, ob der südafrikanische Bachelorstudiengang Lücken aufweist. Bis diese gefunden wurden (=wenn der Einzelfall nicht aufwendig geprüft wird) ist er als gleichwertig zu behandeln.


----------



## Icejester (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Ohne die ganzen Postings hier gelesen zu haben:
Eine erleichterte Zuwanderung für ausländische Fachkräfte ist gut und eine wirtschaftliche Notwendigkeit. Andernfalls werden wir mittelfristig unseren Lebensstandard nicht halten können. Da nützt auch keine Sentimentalität was. Wenn deutsche Unternehmen dringend benötigte Ingenieure und andere Akademiker im technischen Bereich (um die geht es dabei vorrangig) nicht in Deutschland selbst bekommen können, müssen sie sie einigermaßen leicht aus dem Ausland beziehen können, wenn sich der Mangel nicht dämpfend auf ihre Wirtschaftsleistung auswirken soll. Letzteres würde nur zu einem Wohlfahrtsverlust für alle Deutschen führen und kann absolut nicht in unserem Sinne sein.

Wohlgemerkt bedeutet dies nicht, daß es eine unbefristete Aufenthaltserlaubnis oder gar die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft im Zuge einer solchen Aktion gibt. Davor muß hier erstmal auch niemand Angst haben.


----------



## riedochs (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Ich denke schon das wir Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland brauchen, denn nur die sind vielleicht bereit die Anforderungen der Industrie halbwegs zu erfüllen:

20 Jahre jung, 40 Jahre Berufserfahrung, 80 Stunden Woche für ein Putzfrauengehalt, damit sich Chef nächstes Jahr noch mehr in die eigene Tasche stecken kann, mal etwas übertrieben gesagt.
Das ist nämlich die Erfahrung dich ich bei diversen Bewerbungsgesprächen gemacht habe. 

Das wir die Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland brauchen ist auch unsere eigene Schuld, unser Bildungssystem absolut desolat ist. Selbst die Abschlüsse innerhalb Deutschlands sind nicht vergleichbar, siehe Abitur. Nur wenn man sich unsere Industrie anschaut, dann würde ich als deutsche Fachkraft eher ins Ausland gehen, denn dort sind unsere Dipl. Ing sehr gefragt und nicht wie in D scheinbar fast schon üblich mit befristeten Verträgen oder über Personaldienstleister eingestellt. Unsere Industrie ist nur am jammern, aber ich habe nicht das Gefuehl das man hier die Initiative ergreifen will. Man weiß ja schon seit 15 Jahren das unser Bildungswesen schlecht ist, aber das eine Firma gezielt Azubis fördert habe ich noch nirgends erlebt. Das wird alles auf das Bildungswesen abgeschoben. Gut das sollte auch diese Aufgabe eigentlich erfüllen, aber das kann es nicht.


----------



## Jan565 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



riedochs schrieb:


> 20 Jahre jung, 40 Jahre Berufserfahrung, 80 Stunden Woche für ein Putzfrauengehalt, damit sich Chef nächstes Jahr noch mehr in die eigene Tasche stecken kann, mal etwas übertrieben gesagt.
> Das ist nämlich die Erfahrung dich ich bei diversen Bewerbungsgesprächen gemacht habe.



Auf jeden Fall. Und noch was, die Ausländer arbeiten für weniger Geld mehr Stunden. Wer von euch würde sich denn für 3€ die stunde ihrgendwo hinstellen? Keiner. Es Fehlen keine Fachkräfte es Fehlen die richtigen Gehälter. Warum sind wir denn sonst so stark im Export? Wird gut bezahlt wird gut gearbeitet. schlechte Bezahlung schlechte Arbeit!

Bei uns in der umgebung gibt es nur eine Firma die gut bezahlt. Da gibt es noch Weihnachtsgeld und Urlaubsgeld. Der Rest der Firmen zahlt gar nichts mehr extra. Da hat man dann aber auch keine lust mehr zu arbeiten wirklich.


----------



## Biosman (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Die Debatte gibt es ja nicht erst seit gestern.

Man hätte schon längst viele leute dafür Ausbilden können die jetzt als "Fachkräfte" genau in diese bereiche einsteigen. 
Vor 3 Jahren habe ich mich grade für die IT bereiche viel Beworben. Interessiert hat es kein, jetzt habe ich leider noch nen halbes jahr "Erziehungsurlaub"

Aber mit meinem Normalen Abschluss sehe ich da auch schon fast Schwarz. Privat Erlerntes was EDV angeht juckt meistens niemanden. Ob wohl ich mit sicherheit was EDV angeht viel "Fitter" bin was irgendwelche Gymi kinder angeht.


----------



## Icejester (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Entschuldigung, aber mit "Fachkräften" sind in diesem Zusammenhang regelmäßig Akademiker gemeint. Daß wir keine Fliesenleger, Industrieschlosser und ähnliches importieren müssen, sollte eigentlich klar sein.
Diejenigen hier, die einen Ausbildungsberuf im Handwerk oder im Dienstleistungsgewerbe erlernt haben oder erlernen wollen, werden davon überhaupt nichts mitbekommen. Bestenfalls werden ihre eigenen Beschäftigungschancen dadurch steigen, weil Firmen bessere Geschäfte machen und dann auch in der Produktion wieder mehr einstellen, und weil es mehr gutverdienende Privatpersonen gibt, die sich ihre Dienste leisten können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Jein.
Es sind zwar auch Akademikar gemeint (Ingenieure), aber genauso regelmäßig auch Leute mit normaler Ausbildung (Kranken- und Altenpfleger z.B.)


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> zum thema:
> wie so oft sehe ich das problem nicht: wenn ein"ausländer" hier arbeiten möchte und einen job bekommt, wieso sollte er das denn nicht dürfen (übrigens egal ob fachkraft oder nicht)?



tja, da mir darauf offensichtlich keiner antworten kann - weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, worüber wir hier überhaupt diskutieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Weil die Chancen sinken, das ein Deutscher Arbeitnehmer den Job bekommt. Das gilt insbesondere bei Gastarbeitern, die nur zeitweilig in Deutschland arbeiten, d.h. deren Unkosten für Familie&Co auf dem Level von z.B. Indien bleiben und deren Lohnforderungen somit selbst ohne persönlichen Verzicht deutlich niedriger ausfallen können. Der deutsche Arbeitnehmer hat im freien internationalen Wettbewerb nur in sehr wenigen Positionen eine hohe Chance.
Zu wenige Positionen, um davon 80 Millionen Menschen zu versorgen.


----------



## xaven (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Das Problem ist, dass wir hier zwei Ebenen haben:

1. Die Wirtschaft: Sucht ausgebildete Fachkräfte

Die Wirtschaft könnte ihre Fachkräfte hier ausbilden, aber das ist zu teuer, vor allem, wenn diese Fachkräfte auf dem internationalen Arbeitsmarkt verfügbar sind. Wirtschaft handelt immer im direkten Kosten-/Nutzen-Verhältnis.

2. Der Staat: Bildet an Hochschulen Fachkräfte aus, hat aber keinen direkten Anreiz, dies auch gut zu tun. 

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, wie man den Staat und/oder die Wirtschaft zwingen kann, die Bildung in diesem Land massiv voranzutreiben. Mit Wahlen hat es ja nicht funktioniert (wissen wir aus 20 Jahren Erfahrung und nicht eingehaltene Wahlversprechen können bei einer so geringen Anzahl an relevanten Parteien nicht nachhaltig bestraft werden bei der nächsten Wahl).


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil die Chancen sinken, das ein Deutscher Arbeitnehmer den Job bekommt.



wer hierher kommt und einen job in der tasche hat, nimmt sicher keinem deutschen einen job weg. 
das ist kein argument. 



> Das gilt insbesondere bei Gastarbeitern, die nur zeitweilig in Deutschland arbeiten, d.h. deren Unkosten für Familie&Co auf dem Level von z.B. Indien bleiben und deren Lohnforderungen somit selbst ohne persönlichen Verzicht deutlich niedriger ausfallen können.



mindestlöhne.
problem gelöst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



xaven schrieb:


> 1. Die Wirtschaft: Sucht ausgebildete Fachkräfte
> 
> Die Wirtschaft könnte ihre Fachkräfte hier ausbilden, aber das ist zu teuer, vor allem, wenn diese Fachkräfte auf dem internationalen Arbeitsmarkt verfügbar sind. Wirtschaft handelt immer im direkten Kosten-/Nutzen-Verhältnis.



Sie sind aber eben nicht verfügbar 
(Jedenfalls nicht, ohne die ganze Abteilung zu verlagern und dass haben die Unternehmen, bei denen es möglich ist, oft schon gemacht, da der Staat ja auch wenig bis nichts dagegen unternimmt) 



> 2. Der Staat: Bildet an Hochschulen Fachkräfte aus, hat aber keinen direkten Anreiz, dies auch gut zu tun.



Ooch - die Lobbys scheinen genug Anreize zu geben. Umorientierung der Universäten zu kostenlosen Dienstleistern für die Wirtschaft liegt voll im Trend.



> Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, wie man den Staat und/oder die Wirtschaft zwingen kann, die Bildung in diesem Land massiv voranzutreiben. Mit Wahlen hat es ja nicht funktioniert (wissen wir aus 20 Jahren Erfahrung und nicht eingehaltene Wahlversprechen können bei einer so geringen Anzahl an relevanten Parteien nicht nachhaltig bestraft werden bei der nächsten Wahl).



Damit wären wir bei dem Punkt "ist der Durchschnittsdeutsche mit Demokratie überfordert?"
Imho gibts da aber leichte Fortschritte. Wir haben mitlerweile fünf relevante Parteien, vor 20 Jahren waren es noch drei.


----------



## Kusanar (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Dahumm...

Fassen wir doch einfach mal die Fakten zusammen:

1) Firmen müssen rentabel sein sprich Gewinn abwerfen.

2) Die, die schon ganz oben sitzen in der Hierarchie, kümmern sich einen Sch**s um alle die unter ihnen stehen _(egal ob Politiker oder Firmenleitung)_.

3) Der Staat _(sprich die Politiker, denn wir kleines Volk haben beim Staat schon lange nichts mehr mitzureden)_ handelt in letzter Zeit immer öfter nur noch zu Selbsterhaltungszwecken. Oder im Sinne der Waffen-/Industrie-/(beliebige Lobby einsetzen)-Lobby.

4) Wir Einheimischen bekommen zu wenig Nachwuchs _(na überrascht? is leider so... wir sind schon fast auf dem Niveau von 1-Kind-Familien angekommen)_.

5) Die Integrationspolitik ist fehlgeschlagen _(endlich haben das auch mal Politiker kapiert...)_.

6) Leute in höheren Positionen verdienen generell zuviel. Egal ob Politiker oder Firmenbosse.


Hätte man da schon früher den Hebel angesetzt, dann wären einige unliebsame Ereignisse ausgeglieben und wir hätten heute nicht den Schlamassel, den wir haben. Früh genug schon mal Anreize schaffen, dass auch die Einheimischen mal mehr Kinder bekommen. Endlich mal das Volk etwas mehr mitbestimmen lassen und nicht immer über unsere Köpfe hinweg Entscheidungen treffen, die sowieso wieder nur UNS betreffen und uns Geld kosten.
Ob das Politikergehalt jetzt um 200 Euro schrumpft, das kratzt die doch bei knapp 50.000 Euro im Moment nicht mal. Aber nehmt mal einem 200 Euro, der sowieso schon an der untersten Grenze des Mindestlohns verdient? So viele Leute sind in Deutschland und auch hier bei uns in Österreich schon an der Grenze zur Armut. Und da sprech ich jetzt nicht von zugezogenen Ausländern, den denen wird meistens recht gut und bereitwillig geholfen, sei es vom Staat oder irgendwelchen NGO's. Wenn ich mit ansehen muss, wie die Großmutter eines Freundes mit 450 Euro Pension (!!!!) im Monat leben muss, und das bei 350 € Mietkosten inkl., da bleiben gerade mal 100 Euro über. Wenn ich heute Mittag zum Supermarkt ums Eck gehe, um mir eine Jause zu holen, bin ich schon wieder 3 - 4 Euro ärmer. Und hab aber nur etwas kleines für Mittags geholt... Wie heißt's so schön im Englischen: YOU CAN DO THE MATHS!
Aber ich glaube auch so ist klar geworden dass das nicht reicht. Und ausserdem geh ich jetzt schon wieder zu viel ins OT 

Also, nachdem Firmen immer rentabler sein müssen und am besten jedes Jahr immer noch mehr Geld abwerfen sollen, und Leute in Spitzenpositionen am meisten verdienen sprich die Firma am meisten Geld kosten, wird halt versucht den "Baum knapp unter der Krone kahlzuschlagen". Hauptsache denen ganz oben gehts gut und die ganz unten ackern für so wenig Geld wie möglich sich den Hintern ab. Die Mittelschicht wird ausgedünnt, und das passiert nicht nur in den Firmen sondern in weiterer Folge auch in der Gesellschaft. Daraus ergibt sich eine geringere Kaufkraft (führt zu noch mehr Abwanderung von Firmen) und natürlich auch weniger Steuern (führt wiederum zu mehr oder höherer Besteuerung, die Politiker wissen schon WO sie einsparen können  ).

Daher glaube ich NICHT dass ein "Import" von besser Ausgebildeten hier helfen würde.

Vor allem ist es ganz schön scheinheilig von SPD, CSU, Grüne, SPÖ, ÖVP und wie auch immer die alle heißen. Früh war man froh wenn man von draussen billige Arbeitskräfte für "Drecksarbeiten" holen konnte. Und weil die Firmen profitiert haben, hat man sie halt im Land gelassen und noch weitere geholt. Jetzt will man plötzlich davon nichts mehr wissen und sich aussuchen, wer rein darf und wer nicht... I can see history repeating...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Anm.:
Obiges Post muss sich wohl auf die Situation in Österreich beschränken.
In Deutschland erhalten Bundestagsabgeordnete nicht 50000€, sondern 7668€ (brutto) im Monat (zuzüglich 3686€ Unkostenpauschale, deren Verwendung/-untreuung nicht kontrolliert wird), Unternehmen zahlen -trotz überzogener Spitzengehälter- den Löwenanteil der Löhne an die große Zahl niederer Angestellter, die einheimischen bekommen noch genug Nachwuchs, um die Bevölkerungsdichte sehr weit über einem ökologisch unbedenklichem Maße zu halten und die Politiker handeln so, wie es ihrer Meinung nach gerade noch mit Wahlkampf/Wähler-Überredungs-Taktiken vereinbar ist. (ggf. haben sie da derzeit eine etwas weitgehende Meinung, aber nach der letzten Wahl ist das auch kein Wunder)


----------



## Icejester (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein.
> Es sind zwar auch Akademikar gemeint (Ingenieure), aber genauso regelmäßig auch Leute mit normaler Ausbildung (Kranken- und Altenpfleger z.B.)



Also mit dem Thema habe ich mich wirklich lange genug beschäftigt und unter anderem an einem Buch zu einem wirtschaftlich ausgerichteten Zuwanderungssystem mitgearbeitet. Du kannst mir das ruhig glauben. Die genannten Zahlen von 300.000 bis 500.000 Personen pro Jahr lassen auch gar keinen anderen Schluß zu.

Die Einwanderung sollte demnach für Akademiker in Mangelbereichen, höchstqualifizierte Nichtakademiker (gibt es aber so gut wie gar nicht), Sportler und Künstler erleichtert werden. Sollten irgendwann gravierende Mängel in anderen Bereichen festgestellt werden, könnte das Regulationssystem aber daraufhin entsprechend angepaßt werden. Sowas ist aber natürlich Zukunftsmusik, solange es noch nichtmal ein vernünftiges System gibt, und das wirklich richtige und sinnvolle System wahrscheinlich dank entsprechender linker Kräfte in Deutschland gar nicht politisch durchsetzbar sein wird (Man kann doch niemandem die Tür vor der Nase zuschlagen, nur weil er keinen nennenswerten Beitrag zur Wirtschaft leisten kann!?). Kann aber auch sein, daß hier inzwischen ein Umdenken einsetzt. Falls ja, könnte ich das nur begrüßen.




Kusanar schrieb:


> Dahumm...
> 
> Fassen wir doch einfach mal die Fakten zusammen:
> 
> 1) Firmen müssen rentabel sein sprich Gewinn abwerfen.



Stimmt.


> 2) Die, die schon ganz oben sitzen in der Hierarchie, kümmern sich einen Sch**s um alle die unter ihnen stehen _(egal ob Politiker oder Firmenleitung)_.



Stimmt nicht.


> 3) Der Staat _(sprich die Politiker, denn wir kleines Volk haben beim Staat schon lange nichts mehr mitzureden)_ handelt in letzter Zeit immer öfter nur noch zu Selbsterhaltungszwecken. Oder im Sinne der Waffen-/Industrie-/(beliebige Lobby einsetzen)-Lobby.



Stimmt nicht. Alles und jeder hat eine Lobby. Der Vorwurf, nur einige Lobbies würden alleinbestimmend auf die Politik einwirken, ist unhaltbar.


> 4) Wir Einheimischen bekommen zu wenig Nachwuchs _(na überrascht? is leider so... wir sind schon fast auf dem Niveau von 1-Kind-Familien angekommen)_.


Stimmt.



> 5) Die Integrationspolitik ist fehlgeschlagen _(endlich haben das auch mal Politiker kapiert...)_.



Stimmt.


> 6) Leute in höheren Positionen verdienen generell zuviel. Egal ob Politiker oder Firmenbosse.



Totaler Quatsch. Solche Aussagen beruhen in der Regel einzig und allein auf Neid.


----------



## Kusanar (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Deutschland erhalten Bundestagsabgeordnete nicht 50000€, sondern 7668€ (brutto) im Monat (zuzüglich 3686€ Unkostenpauschale, deren Verwendung/-untreuung nicht kontrolliert wird)



Macht laut Adam Riesling, äh, Riese schon mal über 10.000 Euro im Monat... so viel verdienen andere nicht mal im Jahr! Dazu kommen dann noch Doppelbezüge von evtl. anderen Ämtern die sie ausfüllen, Bezüge und Ausgleichszahlungen für Besuche im EU-Rat oder als EU-Kommisär/in, usw.

*Zugegeben*, 50k ist ein wenig krass, da hab ich wohl ein wenig zu hoch gegriffen . Mir ging es aber eher darum dass man die Kernaussage versteht. Denn auch wenn ich "NUR" 10.000 Euro im Monat verdiene, tun mir 200 Euro weniger nicht weh...

*@Icejester:* Lies noch mal Punkt 3. Ich hab ausdrücklich geschrieben "Beliebige Lobby einfügen"... Die Politik sollte unabhängig von Lobbies funktionieren! Egal welche Lobby!

Auch mit Religion sollte die Politik nichts am Hut heben, steht denke ich mal sogar bei euch im Grundgesetzt oder wo auch immer. Staat und Religion sind strikt zu trennen! Warum da weiter oben im Thread jemand mit dem Islam daherkommt, weiss ich jetzt nicht. Aber zu behaupten "Der Islam gehört zu Deutschland" ist von diesem Standpunkt aus gesehen definitiv falsch. Auch die römisch katholische Kirche gehört nicht zu Deutschland. Der STAAT Deutschland hat mit Religion überhaupt nichts am Hut...


----------



## xaven (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



Kusanar schrieb:


> 5) Die Integrationspolitik ist fehlgeschlagen _(endlich haben das auch mal Politiker kapiert...)_.



An diesem Punkt möchte ich mal differenziern. Integrationspolitik muss nur da betrieben werden, wo Integration nicht stattfindet. Spezialisten, die wir "importieren", integrieren sich von selbst, da sie höhere Bildung besitzen, i.d.R. entsprechend verdienen und mindestens Englisch sprechen. Wir reden hier nicht von Berlin-Neukölln-Klientel.


----------



## Kusanar (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



xaven schrieb:


> Spezialisten, die wir "importieren", integrieren sich von selbst...



Na das bleibt zu hoffen, falls es dazu kommt. Im Moment ist allerdings schon eine relativ grosse Parallelgemeinschaft im Gange, sodass ich befürchten muss dass Neuankömmlinge aus solchen Ländern mit Parallelgesellschaft sich in ebendiese schneller integrieren werden als in die Deutsche/Österreichische Gesellschaft. Irgendwie ja auch verständlich. Wenn ich nach Australien auswandern würde, wär ich auch froh dort mit jemandem Deutsch sprechen zu können... Ich sehe schlichtweg nur die Fakten und bleibe Realist 

Und dass DU hier verallgemeinerst find ich so auch nicht OK, dann auch aus sozial schlechter gestellten Familien können perfekt integrierte Mitbürger stammen. Das sag ich dir aus Erfahrung, hab selber zwei Kumpels türkischer Abstammung die eine reguläre Arbeit haben und Deutsch sprechen wie jeder andere auch (ohne Akzent!). Beide stammen aus eher einkommensschwachen Familien ab.

Es ist alles nur eine Frage des Wollens 


Ach herrjeh, es gleitet schon wieder in OT ab... Hat jemand vielleicht mal offizielle Zahlen, wo und wieviel Leute jetzt eigentlich am Arbeitsmarkt fehlen???


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



xaven schrieb:


> An diesem Punkt möchte ich mal differenziern. Integrationspolitik muss nur da betrieben werden, wo Integration nicht stattfindet. Spezialisten, die wir "importieren", integrieren sich von selbst, da sie höhere Bildung besitzen, i.d.R. entsprechend verdienen und mindestens Englisch sprechen. Wir reden hier nicht von Berlin-Neukölln-Klientel.




das ist korrekt.
das ist eines der großen probleme bei der gesamten debatte: es wird immer nur auf berlin-neukölln oder problembezirke im ruhrgebiet geschaut.

das ist aber nichtmal die halbe wahrheit.
dass in deutshcland hunderttausende miggranten vollkommen problemfrei und im einklang mit ihrer umgebung sprich den "einheimischen" leben, kommt dabei zu kurz (und ich meine jetzt nicht nur die 3 supererfolgreichen wie öger und co., die momentan dauerpräsent in diversen talkshows sind).


----------



## xaven (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Ach herrjeh, es gleitet schon wieder in OT ab... Hat jemand vielleicht mal offizielle Zahlen, wo und wieviel Leute jetzt eigentlich am Arbeitsmarkt fehlen???



Bei den Ingenieuren sieht es recht übel aus:



> Im Mai ist die Zahl der offenen Stellen um 7 Prozent auf knapp 61.000  gestiegen, das ist erstmals seit Ausbruch der Krise mehr als im  Vorjahreszeitraum. Gleichzeitig sinkt die Arbeitslosigkeit in dieser  Berufsgruppe. Das heißt, die rechnerische Lücke liegt derzeit bei rund  34.000 Ingenieuren.


VDI-Direktor Fuchs: „Der Ingenieurmangel kommt mit Wucht“ - Arbeitswelt - Beruf und Chance - FAZ.NET

Wobei hier Ingenieur nicht gleich Ingenieur ist. Gemeint sind fehlende qualifizierte Ingenieure, also nicht die, die vor 30 Jahren mal sowas studiert haben und sich seitdem nicht weitergebildet haben, kein Englisch sprechen, kein Plan von Projektmanagement haben etc...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Also mit dem Thema habe ich mich wirklich lange genug beschäftigt und unter anderem an einem Buch zu einem wirtschaftlich ausgerichteten Zuwanderungssystem mitgearbeitet. Du kannst mir das ruhig glauben. Die genannten Zahlen von 300.000 bis 500.000 Personen pro Jahr lassen auch gar keinen anderen Schluß zu.
> 
> Die Einwanderung sollte demnach für Akademiker in Mangelbereichen, höchstqualifizierte Nichtakademiker (gibt es aber so gut wie gar nicht), Sportler und Künstler erleichtert werden.



Ich spreche nicht davon, was nach Meinung einiger Wirtschaftsexperten sollte, sondern davon, was nach Meinung einiger Politiker und derzeit stark in den Medien vertretenen Lobbyisten werden soll. Da muss ich dir auch nichts glauben oder was lesen, dass ist (leider) in den Nachrichten live mitzuverfolgen. Mag (gut) sein, dass es nicht optimal ist - aber es ist existent.



> (Man kann doch niemandem die Tür vor der Nase zuschlagen, nur weil er keinen nennenswerten Beitrag zur Wirtschaft leisten kann!?). Kann aber auch sein, daß hier inzwischen ein Umdenken einsetzt.



Da ist gar nicht soviel umdenken nötig. Es gibt ja bereits Regelungen für (sehr)Gutverdiener, es gab Regelungen für "Computerinder" - das Konzept ist da. Was fehlt, ist jemand, der es dem Wähler vermittelt.
Denn dem ist primär die Katastrophe, die aus den (Schwarz-)Gelben Gastarbeiterprogrammen resultiert ist, die rechts/konservative 90erjahre Null-Zuwanderungs- und jüngere "Ausländern klauen Deutsche Arbeitsplätze"-Dogmatik im Bewußtsein. Fleißig aufgeheizt mit tendenziösen (um es freundlich auszudrücken) Berichte über Personen, die im Rahmen von Spätaussiedler, Familiennachzug, EU-Reisefreiheit oder Flüchtlings-Regelungen nach Deutschland kommen und somit arg wenig mit Ansatzpunkten einer geordneten Einwanderungspolitik zu tun haben.
Da wäre einiges an Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten - und unsere Regierung hat langsam aber sicher 1-2mal zu oft die Wirtschaftslobby durchregieren lassen, als das der Wähler noch Argumenten vom Schlage "wirtschaftlich notwendig" Glauben schenken würde, wenn sie aus dieser Richtung kommen.



> Stimmt nicht. Alles und jeder hat eine Lobby. Der Vorwurf, nur einige Lobbies würden alleinbestimmend auf die Politik einwirken, ist unhaltbar.



Sagen wir mal: Einige Lobbys haben die nötigen Mittel (sowohl finanzielle für die Lobbyarbeit als auch Druckmittel um ihr Gewicht zu verleihen), um intensiv auf die Politik einwirken zu können und andere haben sie nicht (bzw. höchstens indirekt als Vertreter breiter Wählerkreise - was aber nur wirkt, wenn es die Wähler der amtierenden Regierugnsparteien sind und was technisch betrachtet ein recht demokratisches System ist, im Gegensatz zu ersterer Art von Lobbyisten, die ja eben gerade dafür kritisiert werden, Minderheitenmeinungen dominant in der Politik zu platzieren)



> Totaler Quatsch. Solche Aussagen beruhen in der Regel einzig und allein auf Neid.



Ich fällt schon auf, dass ihr beide die absolute Deutungshoheit über Verhältnisse und sogar Meinungen beansprucht, für die es keinen natürlich vorgegebenen Maßstab gibt?




Kusanar schrieb:


> Macht laut Adam Riesling, äh, Riese schon mal über 10.000 Euro im Monat... so viel verdienen andere nicht mal im Jahr! Dazu kommen dann noch Doppelbezüge von evtl. anderen Ämtern die sie ausfüllen, Bezüge und Ausgleichszahlungen für Besuche im EU-Rat oder als EU-Kommisär/in, usw.



Bundestagsagebordneter ist ein Vollzeitjob, da gibts keine weiteren Staatsämter (Privatbezüge sind ein anderes, sehr trauriges Thema), afaik auch keine regen EU-Tätigkeiten. Und dein Adam Riese hat auch nur dann Recht, wenn der Wähler so blöd war, jemanden zu wählen, der das nicht verdient hat (und große Parteien und ihre Klüngelei hin oder her: fast die Hälfte der Mandate sind Direktmandate, da weiß der Wähler, wen er wählt - wenn er es denn wissen will). Ansonsten gibt der Abgeordnete das Geld für seine politische Tätigkeit aus.

Bleiben knapp 7700€. Das ist immer noch ne Menge Asche - sicher.
Aber man sollte sich auch mal überlegen, wofür sie ausgeben werden:
Die Leute, in deren Hand das Schicksal aller in diesem Land legt.
Leute, die von denen maximaler Einsatz rund um die Uhr geforfert wird.
Leute, die schon durch kleine Nachlässigkeiten große Schuld auf sich Laden können.
Leute, die die Besten der Besten der Experten seien sollten (denen in der Wirtschaft welche Summen geboten werden?...)
Leute, die auf keinen anderen Geldgeber angewiesen sein dürfen, egal wo für (Korruptionspotential)

Ein Blick in die Realität zeigt ganz klar, dass der Wähler die Ämter nicht an Leute vergibt, die alle obigen Kriterien erfüllen (z.T. nichtmal eins), aber der richtige Korrekturansatz wäre wohl "bessere Politiker". Gerade aufgrund der Expertenproblematik sind die Diäten eigentlich eher zu niedrig (inflationsbereinigt afaik auch sinkend), um eine unabhängige, hochwertige Politik in einem kapitalistischem System wie dem unseren zu garantieren. (selbst wenn der Wähler kompetent wäre)




> Auch mit Religion sollte die Politik nichts am Hut heben, steht denke ich mal sogar bei euch im Grundgesetzt oder wo auch immer.



Da steht vieles drin, was Politiker am liebsten ignorieren (oder ändern)...
In dem Fall sind aber afaik tatsächlich eine Reihe von Sonderstellungen für Christentum und Kirche drin. Und mit einer Regierung, bei der zwei von drei Parteien "christlich" vor "demokratisch" bzw. "sozial" stellen... 




> Staat und Religion sind strikt zu trennen! Warum da weiter oben im Thread jemand mit dem Islam daherkommt, weiss ich jetzt nicht. Aber zu behaupten "Der Islam gehört zu Deutschland" ist von diesem Standpunkt aus gesehen definitiv falsch. Auch die römisch katholische Kirche gehört nicht zu Deutschland. Der STAAT Deutschland hat mit Religion überhaupt nichts am Hut...



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen der Nation Deutschland -deren Angehörige leichtgläubig abstrusesten Theorien hinterherrennen (siehe auch "Wahlkampf"  ) und der Regierung des zugehörigen Staates.
(leider in dem Punkt nur eingeschränkt in der Realität  )


----------



## Kusanar (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Aufschlussreich das Interview... Thx xaven 

Interessant aber auch was ich grad in den Kommentaren dazu gefunden habe:



> Komisch, *die Stellenangebote und die Arbeitssituation der Ingenieure und Entwickler sehen eher nach einem totalen Überschuss aus*: Miese Bedingungen, schlechte Bezahlung, Hire&Fire-Mentalität oder schlimmer noch Zeitarbeit, kein Interesse an Mitarbeiterweiterbildung, Aufstiegschancen gleich Null und mit 40 (spätestens 45) ist man "zu alt" zum Arbeiten.
> Das Geld, was sie bei den Ings sparen, blasen sich die Schmalspurakademiker (Juristen, BWLer) im Management dann für ihre nicht-Leistung gegenseitig in den Allerwertesten. Nur klappt das irgendwann nicht mehr, und dann fangen sie an zu Jammern, denn vom Anpacken und Machen haben sie eben keine Ahnung.


 *grübel*

*@ruyven:* also solange du mir nicht einen gehaltszettel von einem abgeordneten schickst, glaub ich dir nicht  7700 Euro? Da hast du dir sogar selber die Zulagen unterschlagen, die du vorhin noch erwähnt hast...


----------



## docdent (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> die einheimischen bekommen noch genug Nachwuchs, um die Bevölkerungsdichte sehr weit über einem ökologisch unbedenklichem Maße zu halten


Was ein ökologisch unbedenkliches Maß ist, ist sicher Definitionssache. Optimal ökologisch könnte nämlich auch heißen: höchstens eine Million Menschen als Weltbevölkerung und das bitte auf Steinzeitniveau. Ohne PCs 

Sozial_ökonomisch_ höchst bedenklich ist jedoch die aktuelle, auf dem Kopf stehende Bevölkerungspyramide. Wenn die so bleibt, wird die jüngste Wirtschaftskrise ein Bagatelle gewesen sein im Vergleich zu den Verteilungskämpfen in 30 Jahren.

Die logische Konsequenz kann nur Zuwanderung sein. Das kann man ignorieren, oder aktiv mitgestalten, wie z. B. durch ein Punktesystem, wie ja auch kürzlich aus der Politik angeregt wurde. Insofern führt m.E. an der Anwerbung von *Fach*(!!!)kräften aus dem Ausland kein Weg vorbei


----------



## xaven (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Interessant aber auch was ich grad in den Kommentaren dazu gefunden habe:



Die Comments sind in der Tat interessant und nicht ganz abzuweisen. Hatte ich glatt übersehen. Aber da Wirtschaft eben nach Profit handelt, ist das schwer zu vertreten gegen die (Klein-)Aktionäre, mal eben die Bedingungen / Vergütungen zu verbessern, wenn man aus dem Ausland günstigere Kräfte bekommt, die noch schlechteres gewohnt sind. 

Wie immer liegt die Wahrheit irgendwo zwischen dem Herrn vom VDI und den Kommentatoren...


----------



## Kusanar (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Vermutlich, xaven, vermutlich... oder sogar ziemlich sicher 

Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt was bei der Diskussion noch rauskommt, werden noch spannende Zeiten die da vor uns liegen.


----------



## Icejester (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Auch mit Religion sollte die Politik nichts am Hut heben, steht denke ich mal sogar bei euch im Grundgesetzt oder wo auch immer. Staat und Religion sind strikt zu trennen!



Die Bundesrepublik ist kein laizistischer Staat wie bspw. Frankreich.



docdent schrieb:


> Sozial_ökonomisch_ höchst bedenklich ist jedoch die aktuelle, auf dem Kopf stehende Bevölkerungspyramide. Wenn die so bleibt, wird die jüngste Wirtschaftskrise ein Bagatelle gewesen sein im Vergleich zu den Verteilungskämpfen in 30 Jahren.
> 
> Die logische Konsequenz kann nur Zuwanderung sein. Das kann man ignorieren, oder aktiv mitgestalten, wie z. B. durch ein Punktesystem, wie ja auch kürzlich aus der Politik angeregt wurde. Insofern führt m.E. an der Anwerbung von *Fach*(!!!)kräften aus dem Ausland kein Weg vorbei



Genau so sieht's aus. Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

Wir werden mittelfristig einen Mangel von rund 3 Mio. Fachkräften haben, den wir alleine nicht auffangen können. Dafür ist es schon jetzt, selbst bei immens verbessertem Bildungswesen in der Zukunft, zu spät, denn wir werden ihn nicht in 18 oder 25 Jahren haben, sondern er wird sich mittlerweile schon in circa 10 Jahren bemerkbar machen. Wenn wir nichts unternehmen, wird darunter unsere Wirtschaftskraft und damit unser Wohlstand dramatisch leiden. Wir können das natürlich durch ein höheres Renteneintrittsalter etwas auffangen, aber auch da ist die politische Durchführbarkeit wenigstens momentan wohl als eher beschränkt zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



docdent schrieb:


> Whöchstens eine Million Menschen als Weltbevölkerung und das bitte auf Steinzeitniveau. Ohne PCs



könnte man sich natürlich die frage stellen, was daran so schlimm wäre. hat fortschritt überhaupt schon jemanden "glücklicher" gemacht? mal vorausgesetzt die grundbedürfnisse sind gestillt, würde ich diese frage fast eher mit nein beantworten. 

aber mal im ernst: dass der lebensstandard in den sog. reichen industrienationen tendentiell ohnehin eher abnehmen wird, dürfte ja wohl jedem klar sein.


----------



## docdent (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

ach naja, z.B. eine verdoppelte Lebenserwartung find' ich nicht zu verachten. Wenn ich mich so umblicke und überlege, was es vor 50.000 Jahren nicht gegeben hat... danke, ich bleibe im 21. Jahrhundert 

Warum dürfte das klar sein? Sicher ist das möglich, aber eine Gesetzmäßigkeit dafür kann ich nicht erkennen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



Kusanar schrieb:


> *@ruyven:* also solange du mir nicht einen gehaltszettel von einem abgeordneten schickst, glaub ich dir nicht  7700 Euro? Da hast du dir sogar selber die Zulagen unterschlagen, die du vorhin noch erwähnt hast...



Ich kann mich nur auf die Wikipediaangaben beziehen.
Und es sind keine Zulagen, es ist eine Unkostenerstattung - das gleiche, was jeder andere bekommt, wenn er Werbungskosten, etc. von der Steuer absetzt. (nur dass es eben nicht vom Finanzamt, sondern vom Wähler kontrolliert werden soll)



docdent schrieb:


> Was ein ökologisch unbedenkliches Maß ist, ist sicher Definitionssache. Optimal ökologisch könnte nämlich auch heißen: höchstens eine Million Menschen als Weltbevölkerung und das bitte auf Steinzeitniveau. Ohne PCs



Über die exakte Definition lässt sich vortrefflich streiten, aber ich denke, es ist offensichtlich, dass die heutige Weltbevölkerung die Tragfähigkeit des Ökosystems merklich überschreitet. Eine Weltbevölkerung auf dem Lebensniveau der deutschen würde die Belastung verdrei- bis vervierfachen. Noch jemand der Meinung, dass das nicht zuviel zum Überleben ist? ("Überleben" nehme ich mal als gemeinhin als erstrebenswert erachtetes Ziel an)
Gut: Würde man die Bevölkerungsdichte Deutschlands auf den Rest der Welt ohne Antarktis übertragen (und ich gehe mal davon aus, das man jedem Land zusprechen darf, seinen Teil der Welt mit gleicher Intensität zu nutzen, anstatt die nötigen Reserven für den Dreck anderer Leute zu pflegen) entspräche einer Weltbevölkerung von knapp 31 Milliarden.
Das nenne ich "ökologisch bedenklich" und ich denke nicht, dass es da irgend eine logisch begründbare Definition gibt, die zu einem gegenteiligen Ergebniss kommt.



> Sozial_ökonomisch_ höchst bedenklich ist jedoch die aktuelle, auf dem Kopf stehende Bevölkerungspyramide. Wenn die so bleibt, wird die jüngste Wirtschaftskrise ein Bagatelle gewesen sein im Vergleich zu den Verteilungskämpfen in 30 Jahren.



Die Bevölkerungspyramide steht nicht auf dem Kopf, und wenn das noch so oft behauptet wird. Genaugenommen ist sie derzeit ziemlich ausgeglichen:
http://www.census.gov/ipc/www/idb/populationPyramid.php?GM|2010

_wenn die deeplinks scheitern: hier selbst raussuchen[/url]_
Sie wird auch auf absehbare Zeit nicht Kopf stehen, auch wenn sich der dicke Bauch der 60-70er Generation nach ober verlagert.
Prognose für Deutschland 2050

Mit einer derartigen Verteilung MUSS ein modernes, zivilisiertes Land klar kommen. Die einzigen Alternativen wäre "unbegrenztes Bevölkerungswachstum" und "hohe Todesraten vor dem Renteneintrittsalter". Ersteres ist unmöglich und das Ignorieren dieses Faktes hat uns (und dem Rest Europas) die heutige, desolate Situation gebracht (große Bevölkerung, kaum Rohstoffe, zu wenig Landesfläche/Kopf um nenneswerten Wohlstand über Agrar zu erzeugen. Erst recht nicht dauerhaft)
Und letzteres? Ich denke, man muss nicht tief in die Ethik abschweifen oder umfangreiche Studien durchführen, um zu erkennen, das "keine medizinische Versorgung ab 60" auf Wiederstand stoßen würde.

Entweder wir finden einen Weg, mit einer Alter-nicht-Pyramide zu leben, oder wir finden gar keinen Weg, um zu leben. Und wir können ebensogut heute damit anfangen, einen Weg zu finden - denn je mehr Menschen man hat, desto schwieriger wird es und nenneswert weiter kann man die Konsequenzen eh nicht mehr leugnen.

Mal zum Vergleich: [ur=http://www.census.gov/ipc/www/idb/populationPyramid.php?JA|2010]Japan heute[/url]
Gibts da Verteilungskämpfe? Nein. Liegt die Wirtschaft seit Jahren am Boden? Nein, im Gegenteil. Gehts den alten außerordentlich schlecht? Nein.



> Die logische Konsequenz kann nur Zuwanderung sein.



Eingeschränkt. Unser Problem ist bis auf weiteres nicht, dass die Bevölkerung nur aus bettlegigen Alten besteht, die dringend gefplegt werden müssen. Unser Problem ist der Mangel an Einzahlern ins Sozialsystem, d.h. Arbeiter. Insbesondere der geringe Anteil im Vergleich zu anderen, die vom Sozialsystem abhängig sind.
Für einen "Arbeiter" braucht es vier Dinge
- Eine Aufgabe: davon haben wir genug
- jemand, der Zeit hat: davon haben wir auch genug
- eine Ausbildung: da kann Einwanderung kurzfristig helfen. Mittelfristig können nicht alle Staaten weltweit ihre Experten nur importieren und die Kürzungen im Bildungssystem und die großflächige Abschaffung der betrieblichen Ausbildung wird in Zukunft nicht leichter sein, als sie das heute ist.
- jemanden, der Lohns stellt: Das ist es, was in Deutschland mit Abstand am meisten fehlt. Und solange die Zuwanderer kein Privatvermögen haben, das über dem des durchschnittlichen deutschen Investors liegt, werden sie dieses Hauptproblem nicht lindern. Liegt ihr Durchschnittsvermögen gar unter dem des Durchschnittsdeutschen (unter Berücksichtigung von Sacheigentum) senkt die Einwanderung die pro Kopf zur Verfügung stehende Summe sogar.





Bonkic schrieb:


> könnte man sich natürlich die frage stellen, was daran so schlimm wäre. hat fortschritt überhaupt schon jemanden "glücklicher" gemacht? mal vorausgesetzt die grundbedürfnisse sind gestillt, würde ich diese frage fast eher mit nein beantworten.



Das wäre die Grundfrage "was ist Glück".
Und die hat auch nichts mit allgemein gültigen Grundbedürfnissen zu tun. Mitglieder ursprünglich lebender Buschvölker können sich freuen, Millionäre können unglücklich sein. Die allgemein Erfahrung zeigt aber, dass es eine Einbahnstraße ist: Leute bleiben bevorzugt dann glücklich, wenn ihr Lebensstandard steigt.
Das ist weltweit nur durch Fortschritt/kontinuirliche Wertschöpfung möglich. (oder durch kontinuirliche Reduzierung der Weltbevölkerung, siehe oben bezüglich ethischer Bedenken) Für uns kommt verschärfend hinzu, dass unser heutiger Lebensstandard zum (Groß)teil auf den Schultern anderer ruht, die das nur eingeschränkt hinnehmen. Auf lange Sicht wird es, wenn das Ideal der Gleichberechtigung weiterhin hochgehalten wird, zu einem Ausgleich kommen. Damit wir dann nicht unglücklich sind, muss der Fortschritt unseren Lebensstandard schneller steigern, als die globale Nivellierung ihn senkt. (und das tut sie ggf. verdammt weit)

Das Ziel sollte es jetzt sein, den Fortschritt so zu gestalten, dass er auf einer dauerhaft verlässlichen Grundlage basiert. Wachstum durch nichtregenerative Ausbeutung von Natur oder auf Basis von Schulden ist einfach etwas, dass später doppelt und dreifach zurückgezahlt werden muss. Und mitlerweile ist die Welt schnelllebig genug, dass man es nichtmal mehr den Enkeln hinterlassen kann.

*ichsolltemitofftopicaufhören*


----------



## docdent (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gut: Würde man die Bevölkerungsdichte Deutschlands auf den Rest der Welt ohne Antarktis übertragen (und ich gehe mal davon aus, das man jedem Land zusprechen darf, seinen Teil der Welt mit gleicher Intensität zu nutzen, anstatt die nötigen Reserven für den Dreck anderer Leute zu pflegen) entspräche einer Weltbevölkerung von knapp 31 Milliarden.
> Das nenne ich "ökologisch bedenklich" und ich denke nicht, dass es da irgend eine logisch begründbare Definition gibt, die zu einem gegenteiligen Ergebniss kommt.


Was Du sagst, belegt lediglich, dass es nicht sinnvoll und möglich ist, dass die ganze Welt so lebt wie wir in Deutschland. Stimmt. Die Welt ist ungleich. Wenn ich unseren Lebensstandard im Vergleich zum Durchschnitt betrachte sage ich: Gottseidank - auch wenn das natürlich zynisch klingt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Bevölkerungspyramide steht nicht auf dem Kopf, und wenn das noch so oft behauptet wird. Genaugenommen ist sie derzeit ziemlich ausgeglichen:
> ...
> Mit einer derartigen Verteilung MUSS ein modernes, zivilisiertes Land klar kommen. Die einzigen Alternativen wäre "unbegrenztes Bevölkerungswachstum" und "hohe Todesraten vor dem Renteneintrittsalter".


Deine Links waren alle nicht aufrufbar. Ich beziehe mich auf Wikipedia und das, was ich schon in der 10. Klasse in Sozialkunde gelernt habe. Es ist schlichtweg Mathematik. Dass man damit zurecht kommen _muss_, lässt sich leicht fordern 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibts da Verteilungskämpfe? Nein. Liegt die Wirtschaft seit Jahren am Boden? Nein, im Gegenteil. Gehts den alten außerordentlich schlecht? Nein.


Die Wirtschaft hat damit primär nichts zu tun, sondern unser Sozialsystem. Ich sagte: in 30 Jahren. Ich glaube ich kenne unser Sozialsystem ziemlich gut. Eins weiß ich sicher: So wird das in 30 Jahren nicht mehr funktionieren. Wenn man (wie gerade in Frankreich) sieht, wie die Leute sich verhalten, wenn nur geringe Kürzungen der Sozialleistungen gefordert werden, kann man sich gut vorstellen, welche Proteststürme sich erheben, wenn es ums Eingemachte geht.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unser Problem ist der Mangel an Einzahlern ins Sozialsystem, d.h. Arbeiter. Insbesondere der geringe Anteil im Vergleich zu anderen, die vom Sozialsystem abhängig sind.


Exakt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für einen "Arbeiter" braucht es vier Dinge
> ...
> - jemanden, der Lohns stellt: Das ist es, was in Deutschland mit Abstand am meisten fehlt. Und solange die Zuwanderer kein Privatvermögen haben, das über dem des durchschnittlichen deutschen Investors liegt, werden sie dieses Hauptproblem nicht lindern. Liegt ihr Durchschnittsvermögen gar unter dem des Durchschnittsdeutschen (unter Berücksichtigung von Sacheigentum) senkt die Einwanderung die pro Kopf zur Verfügung stehende Summe sogar.


Das ist eine sehr kapitalorientierte Denkweise. Länder mit erfolgreicher Zuwanderung wie Kanada zeigen es uns anders auf. Zuwanderung (und Integration) funktionieren, wenn die Immigranten Intelligenz, Motivation und Bildung mitbringen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *ichsolltemitofftopicaufhören*


Mit so einem Topic sollte man gar nicht anfangen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



docdent schrieb:


> Was Du sagst, belegt lediglich, dass es nicht sinnvoll und möglich ist, dass die ganze Welt so lebt wie wir in Deutschland. Stimmt. Die Welt ist ungleich. Wenn ich unseren Lebensstandard im Vergleich zum Durchschnitt betrachte sage ich: Gottseidank - auch wenn das natürlich zynisch klingt.



Es ist ein Sache, ob man einen ungleichen Lebensstandard tolleriert. Es ist eine andere Sache, ob man ein Leben auf Kosten anderer befürwortet. Letzteres stellt die derzeitige Lebensweise der Deutschen (und vielen anderen industrialisierten Ländern) aus ökologischer Sicht dar.



> Deine Links waren alle nicht aufrufbar.



hmm - bei den Bildern kann ich das bestätigen, der erste Link sollte aber eigentlich funktionieren und zweimal ein Land auszuwählen ist wohl nicht zuviel verlangt.

Auf Wikipedia kann ich jedenfalls keine aktuellen Zahlen finden und nur mit Mathe bekommt auch keine Bevölkerungsstatistik. Auf Basis von Behauptungen, die den Fakten wiedersprechen, braucht man aber nicht zu diskutieren.



> Die Wirtschaft hat damit primär nichts zu tun, sondern unser Sozialsystem.



b ist abhängig von a...



> Ich sagte: in 30 Jahren.



und? Sind die Hochrechnungen für "in 40 Jahren" soweit anders? Dann muss man sich nach dem in-30 Zustand auch nicht richten, wenn es 10 Jahre später komplett anders aussieht.



> Ich glaube ich kenne unser Sozialsystem ziemlich gut. Eins weiß ich sicher: So wird das in 30 Jahren nicht mehr funktionieren.



Stimmt. Und deswegen mein Beispiel eines Landes, das trotz einer Bevölkerungsstatistik, die der von Deutschland in 40 Jahren ähnelt, kein großen sozialen Probleme aufgrund der Altersstruktur hat.

OHNE dafür eine Bevölkerungsexplosion auf Einwanderungsbasis herbeizuführen.



> Wenn man (wie gerade in Frankreich) sieht, wie die Leute sich verhalten, wenn nur geringe Kürzungen der Sozialleistungen gefordert werden, kann man sich gut vorstellen, welche Proteststürme sich erheben, wenn es ums Eingemachte geht.



Wenn man sich anguckt, welche Proteste in Frankreich wegen fast allem gibt, dann fragt man sich, ob die statt Wahlen nicht lieber Revolutionen einführen wollen. Aber in Deutschland wird sowas bekanntermaßen daran scheitern, dass es keine Bahnsteigkarten mehr gibt 



> Das ist eine sehr kapitalorientierte Denkweise.



Wir leben im Kapitalismus 



> Länder mit erfolgreicher Zuwanderung wie Kanada zeigen es uns anders auf. Zuwanderung (und Integration) funktionieren, wenn die Immigranten Intelligenz, Motivation und Bildung mitbringen.



Es ging aber nicht um Integration, es ging um Sozialsysteme, Wirtschaft und Kosten/Nutzen von Einwanderung für die restliche Gesellschaft. Kanada hat kein Sozialsystem vom Umfange Deutschlands und es hat (noch) genug Ressourcen für eine ausgeprägte Primärwirtschaft. (was es afaik nicht hat, ist eine Integration oder besser Assimilierung, wie sie viele jetzt für Deutschland fordern. Dafür eine Tolleranz gegenüber anderen Lebensstilen, die diese schlichtweg unnötig macht)


----------



## DOTL (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Wie bereits angemerkt geht es bei der aktuellen Diskussion primär um Jobs mit einer Einkommenserwartung von 66.000 Euro. Durch eine Nachrichtenseite bin ich auf eine spezifische Jobplattform gestoßen.
Auf dieser Jobplattform werden ausschließlich Stellenanzeigen für Fachkräfte mit Berufserfahrung mit einer Einkommenserwartung (Jahresbrutto) zwischen 60' bis 200' Euro ausgeschrieben. Letztlich zeigen diese Beispiele sehr gut, wie sehr die Anforderungen mit dem zunehmenden Gehalt steigen. Nur mit einer "normalen" Ausbildung sowie dazugehöriger Berufserfahrung sind diese Positionen kaum zu erreichen. Aufgrund der Spezifität der Ausschreibungen wird auch deutlich, wie schwer es für Firmen wohl wird, solche Leute mit jenen Qualifikationen zu erreichen. 
Insofern muss man diese ganze Diskussion auch sehr differenziert betrachten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Also in der politischen Diskussion geht es um eine Absenkung der derzeitigen Grenze von 66 auf 40k. Das hat auf Jobs bzw. Bewerber oberhalb von 66k überhaupt keinen Einfluss, die können bereits heute recht einfach angeheuert werden.
Auch die Statistiken seiten der Wirtschaftslobby sprechen immer von Ingenieueren allgemein und legen Zahlen vor, wieviele Ingenieure bis zum Jahr X insgesamt fehlen werden solllen. Aber "Ingenieure" (das heißt gerade bei den alten, die in den Ruhestand abwandern: Zum -Groß?-Teil nichtmal Dipl.Ing.) verdienen nicht alle über 66k, höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mal im Schnitt. Ein Großteil der Stellen, mit deren "nicht Besetzbarkeit" man derzeit Druck aufbaut sind also nicht deine >60.000 Jobs.
(was mich jetzt irgendwie zu der Frage bringt, welche Diskussion du meinst, wenn es nicht die von Politikern und nicht der Wirtschaftsverbände ist?)


----------



## DOTL (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Na ja, der Haken ist, dass es offenkundig Nachfrage nach bestimmten Fachkräften gibt. Nur können solche Gehälter nur größere Unternehmen bezahlen, wie man auch an den Ausschreibungen sehen kann. Mit dem Absenken der Grenze verspricht man sich, dass auf eine potenziell höhere Bewerberzahl zurückgegriffen werden können. Zum einen, weil vielleicht mehr aus dem Ausland sich dann auf solche Stellen bewerben, die vielleicht nicht alle Details exakt treffen aber dafür auch nicht unbedingt zu einem Großkonzern gehen möchten.

Hm. Hier noch ne etwas andere Newsmeldung:



> Sie sind in Deutschland aufgewachsen, haben hier studiert und besitzen den deutschen Pass - trotzdem wandern immer mehr deutsch-türkische Akademiker aus. Sie haben genug von den Integrationsdebatten
> 
> Süddeutsche Zeitung


----------



## Icejester (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (was es afaik nicht hat, ist eine Integration oder besser Assimilierung, wie sie viele jetzt für Deutschland fordern. Dafür eine Tolleranz gegenüber anderen Lebensstilen, die diese schlichtweg unnötig macht)



Täusche Dich da mal nicht. Kanada braucht gar keine großartige Integrationspolitik, weil das Einwanderungssystem so ausgerichtet ist, daß eigentlich sowieso nur Personen einwandern können, die sich schleunigst von selbst integrieren.

Du hast da nur Chancen, wenn Du ein ganz konkretes Jobangebot vorweisen kannst und sehr gut Englisch oder Französisch, am besten aber beides sprichst. Dazu solltest Du einen Universtitätsabschluß mitbringen und über gewisse Berufserfahrung verfügen. Wenn dann Dein Ehepartner auch noch gut qualifiziert ist, wird es noch etwas wahrscheinlicher. Ach so, falls Du über 49 Jahre alt bist, kannst Du es direkt vergessen.

Und das sind nur die erleichterten Kriterien. Bis in die 80er Jahre durften praktisch ohnehin nur Europäer, US-Amerikaner und Angehörige des Commonwealth einwandern. Daß Integration unter diesen Umständen kein Thema ist, sollte niemanden überraschen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

Der Logik kann ich nicht so ganz folgen: Wieso sollten sich mehr Ausländer auf eine Stelle bewerben, weil in Zukunft auch schlechter bezahlte Stellen problemlos international ausgeschrieben werden können? Das Gegenteil wäre naheliegender: Es bewerben sich weniger Leute auf die bereits heute international ausgeschriebenen Stellen, weil ein Teil der Leute schon eine früher ausgeschriebene, etwas schlechter bezahlte Stelle angenommen hat.

Ein mehr an Bewerbern ergibt sich nur bei schlecht bezahlten Stellen. Damit sich auf die überhaupt jemand bewirbt, muss man bislang die Lohnaufforderungen deutscher Fachkräfte erfüllen. In Zukunft kriegt man auch genug Bewerbungen, wenn man auf dem Lohnniveau von Rumänien ausschreibt.

Fraglich ist, ob dass im Interesse der deutschen Bevölkerung sein kann.


@Icejester: Zum Commonwealth gehören auch all die Länder, deren Einwanderer laut Meinung einiger hier aus England bis 2015 einen islamistischen Gottesstaat gemacht haben  
Und deine Liste von Zuwanderungsbedingungen enthält eine ganze reihe von "und"s, wo ein "oder" hingehört. Wenn du einen Englischtest bestanden und 1 Jahr Berufserfahrung als Klempner oder Elektriker hast, bist du willkommen. Jobangebot/hochrangige Abschlüsse sind Alternativen zur Berufserfahrung in bestimmten Sektoren, keine zusätzliche Forderung.
Praktisch mag das anders aussehen, weil die Gesamtzahl der Einwanderer gedeckelt wird und somit jemand mit wenig Qualifikationen schnell zuweit hinten auf der Liste steht - aber es gibt keine absolute Grenze, die eine Einwanderung verbietet. Und um absolute Grenzen geht es bislang in der deutschen Debatte. Die Industrie will ganz eindeutig NICHT eine Beschränkung der Zuwanderung auf eine bestimmte Zahl von Zuwanderern. Die will jeden problemlos anheuern können, der bereit ist, für weniger zu arbeiten, als ein Deutscher.

Bezüglich Integration (die ja auch schon von docdent angesprochen wurde) steht das kanadische Expertenprogram übrigens in überhaupt keinem Bezug zu deutschen Integrationsproblemen. Zuwanderung in deutsche Parallelgesellschaften und Sozialsysteme findet, soweit ich das weiß, mehrheitlich über Familiennachzug statt. (da hat Kanada auch was zu zu sagen -nämlich das ein Bürger sich für 3 Jahre verplichten muss, den Einwanderer notfalls aus eigener Tasche zu finanzieren-, aber das ist derzeit überhaupt nicht Bestandteil der Debatte)
(das entsprechende kanadische Systeme


----------



## Icejester (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Icejester: Zum Commonwealth gehören auch all die Länder, deren Einwanderer laut Meinung einiger hier aus England bis 2015 einen islamistischen Gottesstaat gemacht haben



Gut, daß sie die Einwanderungsbestimmungen geändert haben.


> Und deine Liste von Zuwanderungsbedingungen enthält eine ganze reihe von "und"s, wo ein "oder" hingehört. Wenn du einen Englischtest bestanden und 1 Jahr Berufserfahrung als Klempner oder Elektriker hast, bist du willkommen. Jobangebot/hochrangige Abschlüsse sind Alternativen zur Berufserfahrung in bestimmten Sektoren, keine zusätzliche Forderung.
> Praktisch mag das anders aussehen, weil die Gesamtzahl der Einwanderer gedeckelt wird und somit jemand mit wenig Qualifikationen schnell zuweit hinten auf der Liste steht - aber es gibt keine absolute Grenze, die eine Einwanderung verbietet.


Das stimmt auch wieder nicht ganz. Kanada regelt das - wie Du vielleicht gelesen hast, da Du ja schon einen ganz richtigen Link angibst - über ein Punktesystem. Die Mindestpunktzahl zur Erlangung der Aufenthaltserlaubnis kann aber jedes Jahr angepaßt werden. Das heißt, daß bestandener Englischtest und ein Jahr Berufserfahrung nicht zwingend genügen. Momentan liegt die zu erreichende Mindestpunktzahl bei 67.

Nehmen wir mal an, der Handwerker, den Du beschrieben hast, ist alleinstehend, spricht mittelmäßig Englisch und kein Französisch und hatte vorher noch nie etwas mit Kanada zu tun, hat aber ein konkretes Jobangebot und ist 19 Jahre alt.

Der kriegt:
- 5 Punkte für seine Ausbildung (war mit 10 Jahren nicht lange genug in der Schule, um mehr zu kriegen)
- 8 Punkte für seine Sprachfähigkeiten
- 15 Punkte für Berufserfahrung
- 6 Punkte fürs Alter
- 10 Punkte für das konkrete Arbeitsplatzangebot
- 5 Punkte (nochmal) dafür, daß es Punkte für ein Arbeitsplatzangebot gab

macht: 49 Punkte. Tja. War wohl nix.

Wenn Du wissen willst, wie "weich" die Kriterien wirklich sind, kannst Du Dir das sehr detailliert hier durchlesen: http://www.cic.gc.ca/English//pdf/kits/guides/EG7.pdf

Falls Du wirklich fundiertes Interesse an der Thematik hast, kann ich nur folgendes Werk empfehlen: http://www.amazon.de/Immigration-Po...7973/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287853491&sr=8-1


----------



## docdent (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist ein Sache, ob man einen ungleichen Lebensstandard tolleriert. Es ist eine andere Sache, ob man ein Leben auf Kosten anderer befürwortet. Letzteres stellt die derzeitige Lebensweise der Deutschen (und vielen anderen industrialisierten Ländern) aus ökologischer Sicht dar.


Also wenn ich mir die Alternativen betrachte: Unser Lebensstandard sinkt auf das Niveau des Weltdurchschnitts oder Resourcenverbrauch und Umweltverschmutzung der Weltbevölkerung steigt auf den deutschen Pro-Kopf-Durchschnitt... dann ist das für mich die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Da bleibe ich lieber erstmal beim Status Quo .


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...der erste Link sollte aber eigentlich funktionieren und zweimal ein Land auszuwählen ist wohl nicht zuviel verlangt.


Es wäre schon nett, Links richtig anzugeben, statt anderen zu unterstellen, nicht klicken zu können. Ich habe auf deinen Seiten auch nach vielem Klicken nichts gefunden, was meine These zur Alterspyramide widerlegt. Man sieht es auf Wikibedia


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stimmt. Und deswegen mein Beispiel eines Landes, das trotz einer Bevölkerungsstatistik, die der von Deutschland in 40 Jahren ähnelt, kein großen sozialen Probleme aufgrund der Altersstruktur hat. OHNE dafür eine Bevölkerungsexplosion auf Einwanderungsbasis herbeizuführen.


Explosion erwartet keiner. Nur Konstanz. Und wer bitte sagt, dass Japan in 30 Jahren nicht auch Probleme hat? Ich sagte ja nicht, dass heute schon nennenswert Umverteilungskämpfe stattfinden. Übrigens ist Japan aufgrund seiner ganz anderen Einstellung zum Thema Alter und Arbeit m.E. durchaus eher in der Lage, sich dieser Herausforderung zu stellen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man sich anguckt, welche Proteste in Frankreich wegen fast allem gibt, dann fragt man sich, ob die statt Wahlen nicht lieber Revolutionen einführen wollen. Aber in Deutschland wird sowas bekanntermaßen daran scheitern, dass es keine Bahnsteigkarten mehr gibt


Stimmt 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir leben im Kapitalismus


Geld allein macht weder glücklich noich garantiert es den wirtschaftlichen Erfolg eines Unternehmens. Dazu gehört viel mehr, u.a. das _Human_kapital.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ging aber nicht um Integration, es ging um Sozialsysteme, Wirtschaft und Kosten/Nutzen von Einwanderung für die restliche Gesellschaft. Kanada hat kein Sozialsystem vom Umfange Deutschlands und es hat (noch) genug Ressourcen für eine ausgeprägte Primärwirtschaft. (was es afaik nicht hat, ist eine Integration oder besser Assimilierung, wie sie viele jetzt für Deutschland fordern. Dafür eine Tolleranz gegenüber anderen Lebensstilen, die diese schlichtweg unnötig macht)


Oder eine wesentlich bessere Anpassungbereitschaft der Immigranten, die eine ganz anderen Hintergrund haben, als die, die nach Deutschland strömen. Das was hier jetzt so langsam erstmals von Immigranten gefordert wird, ist eigentlich nichts als eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Ich wollte mit dem Stichwort "Integration" auch anmerken, dass man nicht so naiv sein sollte, zu glauben, Immigratione per se sei schon die Lösung aller Problem. Sie kann auch mehr Probleme verursachen, als sie löst.


----------



## Kusanar (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

*@ruyven & icejester:*

Auszug aus dem PDF:

"A maximum of 20,000 Federal Skilled Worker applications, without an offer of arranged employment, will be considered for processing each year. Within this limit, a maximum of 1,000 Federal Skilled Worker applications per National Occupation Classification (NOC) will be considered for processing each year."

Also ist da zusätzlich zu den Punkten noch eine Obergrenze für Bewerber... jedenfalls mal für die, die noch keinen konkreten Job haben. Was wohl eher die Mehrheit ist, nicht nur in Kanada 
*
@DOTL*

ich seh das aber auch nicht unkritisch. was da in manchen stellenanzeigen gefordert wird, ist teilweise übertrieben. auch sollte man sich nicht immer von den anforderungen abschrecken lassen. ich hab meinen gutbezahlten it-job auch nur wegen meiner persönlichen vorsprache und nicht wegen meiner ausbildung bekommen, denn für wissen dass ich mir selbst angeeignet habe gibts leider keine dokumente oder urkunden...

wenn man halt zu wählerisch ist, bekommt man eben die stelle nicht besetzt. wenn man aber auch mal ein wenig in die zukunft investiert und sich nicht scheut, begleitend in der firma den nachwuchs auszubilden, dann hat man so ein problem schon mal gar nicht...

...tja, da haben sie wohl gepennt, die lieben damen & herren im vorstand und in der personalabteilung...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

ich bin Mangelware! juhu! 

[x] gut (kurzfristig)


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



DOTL schrieb:


> Wie bereits angemerkt geht es bei der aktuellen Diskussion primär um Jobs mit einer Einkommenserwartung von 66.000 Euro. ...................
> Insofern muss man diese ganze Diskussion auch sehr differenziert betrachten.


 
Differenziert betrachtet, könnte man sagen, dass es für die Wirtschaft (nicht nur im Hochlohnsektor) immer schwieriger wird, Bewerber für die viel zu hoch gesteckten Erwartungen zu finden.
Problematisch zeichnet sich dies aber eben gerade am Hochlohnsektor ab, weil die ewig jungen und teamfähigen eierlegenden Wollmilchsäue am ehesten in ihrer Anzahl beschränkt sind und noch dazu die Tendenz haben, sehr schnell zu verschleißen.
Wenn also international nur eine bestimmte Anzahl dieser Leute zur Verfügung steht regelt der Preis die Nachfrage (sagt man). Das ist ja aber nur die Spitze des Eisberges, welche man eventuell durch selektive Einwanderung abdecken kann. Blöd dabei, dass *alle* Wirtschaftsstandorte solche Leute händeringend suchen und es eben dann auf die jeweiligen Anreizprogramme ankommt. 

Was aber dabei schon wieder gemacht wird, ist Symptome zu bekämpfen. Statt standortspezifisch an Bildung und Ausbildung zu schrauben, wird eben eingekauft. Fragt sich, was letztendlich teuerer zu stehen kommt.

Zur Umfrage: 
[x] gut - aber eben nur bedingt und vorübergehend
[x] langfristig als Ersatzhumankapitalquelle schlecht


----------



## Kusanar (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Was aber dabei schon wieder gemacht wird, ist Symptome zu bekämpfen. Statt standortspezifisch an Bildung und Ausbildung zu schrauben, wird eben eingekauft. Fragt sich, was letztendlich teuerer zu stehen kommt.



Ganz deiner Meinung.

Zum Schluss kommen sich einige wieder benachteiligt vor und es kommt mal wieder zur Hetze auf die "bösen" Ausländer, auch wenn die gar nix dafür können.... würd mich nicht wundern, wie sang schon Shirley Bassey so schön:
"It's all just a little bit of history repeating" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTUIHK7gHRE)

Ich hoffe mal dass sich die Lage doch wieder entspannt und klink mich an dieser Stelle mal aus


----------



## Ifosil (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland - gut oder schlecht?*

"Fachkräftemangel" dreisteste Lüge die ich kennen. Hier in Deutschland gibts genug Fachkräfte.... NUR!!! jetzt kommt, auspassen bitte, die arbeiten nur zu einem Lohn mit dem man auch eine Familie ernähren kann ... und das will die Wirtschaft nicht, sie wollen BILLIGE Fachkräft. Hauptsache der Profit stimmt und unsere Regierung fördert das auch noch!! 

Ihr merkt schon, darüber könnte ich mich stundenlang aufregen, diese dämliche lügen Propaganda... 

Leidtragend sind dann die Bürger und die Ausländer, auf denen dann wieder der Hass abgerollt wird.


----------

